# Tournament info and help



## Brian S (Apr 3, 2008)

I will be attending a judo tournament on May 17 in Tulsa, Ok. Anyone here going? 

I have a few questions because this will be my first tournament.

I weigh 196lbs. As I understand it they have weight classes,but I'm not sure how they work or what they are. 

What would be the best strategy for my weight,gain or lose?

I've been doing judo since september. What category will I be in?

Sorry for all the questions. Any help would be appreciated.

Brian


----------



## Abbax8 (Apr 5, 2008)

At age 34 you will probably fight in the Masters category unless you choose to fight seniors (17 to 30 year olds). Check with the shiai announcement, it should give the break down.

In Masters the classes at local shiais are usually light weight, middle weight, and either heavy weight or heavy weight and super- heavy weight. Who gets placed where depends on who shows up to fight. At 194 I suspect you would fight heavy weight (usually 190 to 220 lbs). If you drop some, you might fight middle weight, but again it depends on how many show and their size.

You would probably fight against similar ranks, but again, it depends on who shows.

My best advice is to go, if your teacher says your ready, and have fun and learn. 

Peace

Dennis


----------



## matt.m (Apr 5, 2008)

First of all, have fun and just enjoy.  Who cares, it's your first show.  Anyway at 190+ you will be a heavy weight.  At 34, you will be a senior. If you are a white or yellow belt and no one else is in your brackett then you get first place automatically.  However you can choose, which I advise, to compete wherever you can that has at least a few competitors.

Best of luck, don't worry just remember "Pull across your body and have fun."


----------



## Brian S (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info and advice guys!!

 Here's a link to the competetion.

http://www.tulsajudo.com/index.php?n=Main.Events 

 Anyone here going?


----------



## Brian S (Apr 29, 2008)

Anyone else going to this judo tournament?

 May 17th at Nathan Hals H.S. in Tulsa, Oklahoma.


----------



## Abbax8 (Apr 30, 2008)

Not me.

Peace

Dennis


----------



## Brian S (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for that. I hope everyone that is not going will take the time to post and tell me.  

 You :goop:


----------



## Brian S (Jul 2, 2008)

During the aforementioned tournament I was injured. I tore my acl off my femer and will have surgery next week to have it repaired.

 That's it for me, back to karate,lol.

 Don't think of me as a quitter, I just don't think it's worth it to learn a sport.


----------



## RedRonin38 (Jul 3, 2008)

Brian S said:


> During the aforementioned tournament I was injured. I tore my acl off my femer and will have surgery next week to have it repaired.
> 
> That's it for me, back to karate,lol.
> 
> Don't think of me as a quitter, I just don't think it's worth it to learn a sport.


 
Wow that sucks.  Sorry to hear about it.


----------



## Formosa Neijia (Jul 4, 2008)

Brian S said:


> During the aforementioned tournament I was injured. I tore my acl off my femer and will have surgery next week to have it repaired.
> 
> That's it for me, back to karate,lol.
> 
> Don't think of me as a quitter, I just don't think it's worth it to learn a sport.



So if you don't mind talking about it, what happened?


----------

